# [Video] cube4you Gigaminx: Review and Assembly (HD)



## Lucas Garron (Aug 28, 2009)

Originally, it was just going to be a time-lapse of the lubing and assembly, but then I added some more.

[youtubehd]pUq1NkRHx3g[/youtubehd]


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow. Nuff said.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 28, 2009)

Excellent video quality . Cant say the same about the Cube


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 28, 2009)

Do you think it would be good to try and sand the pieces? Also, it looks about as stiff as a mefferts pyramorphix, is it?


----------



## jcuber (Aug 29, 2009)

I hope James makes a better version of this soon (and changes the stickers he sells to the mefferts scheme)...


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 29, 2009)

maybe like v5s, you need lots of breaking in before they become nicer? =P v5s aren't nice out of the box..


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 29, 2009)

Good video. Still deciding if i want to buy one.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Aug 29, 2009)

Did you tried to put the c4y screws/springs sets? if so, how is the performance with both sets?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 29, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> Do you think it would be good to try and sand the pieces? Also, it looks about as stiff as a mefferts pyramorphix, is it?


Sanding would probably help, but I have no experience with it.

And stiffness is not the issue, it's smoothness. A pyramorphinx is very smooth. In the giga, there's a lot of parts moving against each other, unevenly.

I also just got a new set of special springs I might try.


----------



## Zaxef (Aug 29, 2009)

"They have the same shape" 
Lol duh


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 29, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> "They have the same shape"
> Lol duh


At 1:56? That's not an obvious thing, and I don't think it warrants a "Lol duh ". They don't have the same shape/feel as a Chinaminx, and people might not have considered how much the giga pieces resemble Mefferts pieces.


----------



## Zaxef (Aug 29, 2009)

I was referring to the fact that they're both 12 sided or whatever.. Like saying a 3x3 and 5x5 have the same shape


----------



## spdqbr (Aug 29, 2009)

After stickering mine last night and giving it the old college try today here are my thoughts.

It could definitely use some work. My hands were exhausted after solving this thing. It took about half an hour total, but I had to take a break or two to let my hands rest during.
The two layer twists are quite nice, it's when you try to twist the outer most layer by itself that things really start to get tough.

As for the actual solution, if you can do a 5x5 and a megaminx this is cake. There is absolutely nothing new in the solution of it. That said, I think if it turned better it would be quite a pleasure to solve. I will be doing some tinkering with springs and tension settings and will share anything I come up with, and I eagerly await the brilliant minds on the forum to share their tweaks as well.

The cake is a lie.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 30, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> I was referring to the fact that they're both 12 sided or whatever.. Like saying a 3x3 and 5x5 have the same shape


You did realize I was actually talking about the pieces, though?
Closed captioning might help with that now.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 30, 2009)

great review lucas. i think i might just wait a little while to buy it. the c4y shipping kills me.

p.s. i love your verrrryyyyyyy slight german accent. it's brilliant.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 30, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think it would be good to try and sand the pieces? Also, it looks about as stiff as a mefferts pyramorphix, is it?
> ...


'In the giga, there's a lot of parts moving against each other, unevenly.'

Like a Rubik's brand 5x5?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 30, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...


Yes. Although alignment isn't as easy on a dodecahedron.

It's reminds me a bit of a Rubik's 5 when it moves, but I don't have a new Rubik's to compare it to, so I don't want to say something people won't take correctly.


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey Lucas, 
I have a question about the gigaminx, I just got mine today, and I assembled it without lubing for 2 reasons, 1) Can't with jig-a-loo, 2) Makes it easier to set perfect tensions (for me).

So with that being said, I built it, and did my normal tensioning method, and no matter what I do I cannot get it to finger trick at all. Not even on double layer turns.

I'm using the screws that came with it, so maybe that is the problem.

Would you reccomend trying the other screws and springs from C4Y?
Or some other type? Do you have any idea how I could improve it without different springs?

Thanks, Chris


----------



## joey (Sep 1, 2009)

Erm.. Lube it?


----------



## Zaxef (Sep 1, 2009)

I may have set the tensions wrong or something but mine just turns like complete crap.. I can barely do 1 layer turns because the pieces catch on eachother..

How do you set the tension well?

Here's a pic of mine btw


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 1, 2009)

joey said:


> Erm.. Lube it?



I did =p

By my 'normal tensioning method' included lubing. But spray in, which I dont think is a very good idea.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 2, 2009)

it's turning slightly better after the 2nd solve ._. i think it might just require huge amounts of breaking in...like a brand new v-cube..


----------



## spdqbr (Sep 2, 2009)

I've logged 4 solves so far, and the last was definitely easier than the first. It still isn't by any means great, or even good, but I'm confident it will get there.

Protip: Do 2 gigaminx solves back to back, then pick up a megaminx... It's so tiny! Also, your hands will fall off.


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 2, 2009)

My results came back positive, using old type C4Y screws as Lucas Garron did, it turns 10000000x better then before.

And using reg silicone over all the pieces will only make it better.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 2, 2009)

Where can you get old type C4Y screws from?


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 2, 2009)

I've also done about 4 solves. All around the 20-23 minute range. I really hoped it would turn better :/ I'm hoping to get some new screws for it though.


----------



## LNZ (Sep 2, 2009)

I saw the video. The Gigaminx looks awesome. But I still don't own a megaminx yet. And the Gigaminx costs even more than a V-Cube 7.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Sep 2, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> My results came back positive, using old type C4Y screws as Lucas Garron did, it turns 10000000x better then before.
> 
> And using reg silicone over all the pieces will only make it better.



Did you mean old type a screws? i think lucas talk about this screws instead of old c4y ones. Today mi Giga will arrive and i have old type a screws/springs/washers but no old c4y.


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Sep 2, 2009)

Lucas, is a very good speaker who never stammers or pauses. That is why I prefer your review.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Sep 3, 2009)

Everyone I've seen thus far has gotten the black gigaminx. Is there a reason for this besides the fact that it was out before the white one was available? My thought is that the white plastic will be softer and will break in faster and turn better sooner. This could however be completely incorrect.


----------



## Edam (Sep 3, 2009)

just finished my first solve and the outer layers are awful, constantly jamming up and making things take longer than they should. I've got a pretty big feeling that it's got a lot to do with the tension in the faces, I haven't really played about with that much yet, used old A screws and kept them all about the same then never even took a screwdriver to it when it was fully assembled. I'll have a play with it at the weekend and try some more solves and see if I can't get it a little better. 
also, the 2 shades of yellow on the cube4you stickers are a nightmare, far too similar. Have the drsticker stickers been confirmed to fit?


----------



## Zaxef (Sep 3, 2009)

Can someone please post a link to these "better" screws?
I need this thing to turn well, it's a paperweight right now -_-


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Sep 4, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> Can someone please post a link to these "better" screws?
> I need this thing to turn well, it's a paperweight right now -_-



9spuzzles have it:

Old Type A Screws



Edam said:


> used old A screws and kept them all about the same then never even took a screwdriver to it when it was fully assembled.



Wich springs you use? washers?


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 5, 2009)

my stickers are starting to peel =/


----------



## blizzardmb (Sep 5, 2009)

Does anyone even know how many pieces are in the gigaminx? Just wondering


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 5, 2009)

It says in the product description on C4Y, I believe it is around 255.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 5, 2009)

Well, core + 12 centers + 12 center caps + 60 +-centers + 60 x-centers + 30 midges + 60 wings + 20 corners adds up to 255.


----------



## blizzardmb (Sep 5, 2009)

ok thanks


----------



## panyan (Sep 5, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> great review lucas. i think i might just wait a little while to buy it. the c4y shipping kills me.
> 
> p.s. i love your verrrryyyyyyy slight german accent. it's brilliant.



im waiting on focalprice/dealextreme/other free shipping website


----------



## SuperNerd (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah, i bought this, but my CRC glued it together... I forgot to lube it before assembly, so i sprayed it into the gigaminx afterwords... Don't do that


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 5, 2009)

TMOY said:


> Well, core + 12 centers + 12 center caps + 60 +-centers + 60 x-centers + 30 midges + 60 wings + 20 corners adds up to 255.



btw, do you have a gigaminx, and how do you solve it? would very much like to know...xD

on topic: after very much lubing and a few solves it definitely turns better than it first was..


----------



## TMOY (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes I have one. I solve it by blockbuilding everything but two sides, and I finish by solving those two centers last 
I'm still really slow, mainly because it turns so badly (I've solved it only twice for the moment).


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 7, 2009)

I hope cubesmith releases stickers for this soon, in mefferts colors...


----------

